# New Saw



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I've mostly run stihls so it's 2nd nature to me but my helper always has trouble. 

I prime til I see fuel, usually 4 pushes or so, then full choke 1 maybe 2 pulls, when it fires I take it out of choke and it runs. If it stops before I have time to take it out of choke I Pull again with no choke. 

I only use half choke of it's been run at least 5 minutes ago but not more than 20 minutes ago


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope honda makes a saw someday. It will purr like a kitten and start on the first pull everytime lol.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I've mostly run stihls so it's 2nd nature to me but my helper always has trouble.
> 
> I prime til I see fuel, usually 4 pushes or so, then full choke 1 maybe 2 pulls, when it fires I take it out of choke and it runs. If it stops before I have time to take it out of choke I Pull again with no choke.
> 
> I only use half choke of it's been run at least 5 minutes ago but not more than 20 minutes ago




Looks like you got that saw down pat !:thumbsup:





Most small gas engines have a certain idiosyncrasy about starting them. Discover what it is you are good to go,if not,they will give you a fit every time.


One exception,I have one old mixer with a old 10 HP. Briggs engine (solid cast iron). Believe it or not,it will start 99% of the time first pull 100% second, 30 degrees to 100 degrees,choke open,closed or in between. The only reason it will not start......out of gas .:laughing:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Guys not here yet. But I think the biggie is don't pump the bulb 7-10 times like the manual says.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh no way, I dont pump it at all. Just choke and pull. I dont even use the piston release thing. Rip right through it.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

That post was from tjis morning. No signal.
Just did two pumps on the bulb then typical start . Choke, throttle etc.
2 pulls, fired up. Made a few cuts. No problem.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never used that compression release thing either. I just keep extra cord in the truck


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

ha, that's what I was going to say - without the compression release you'll break the rope


----------

